# Just bought the Burton Ions.Couldn't decide 9.5 or 10.Did I make Z right choice :\



## rvcasrfr (Apr 5, 2009)

Spent about 3 hrs trying on boots. Ended up going with the Burton Ions. Couldn't decide on 9.5 or 10. Here's how each felt:

9.5 - Toes were not curling but they was definitely a good amount of pressure on them. Can barely get any heel lift even if I try. Fits like a glove but start to have pressure on the top of my foot directly to the right of that "line" that runs from the big toe (and all your toes) up the top of your foot after about 15 minutes. I can imagine this would be a bad pressure point when riding. Don't know if I'm wearing them too tight though. 

10 - Toes were comfortably grazing the front of the boot (what I imagine it should feel like after being packed out). Definitely a little bit of heel lift and an overall slightly looser feel to the boot. 

Two people in the store were telling me I should go with the 10's if I'm having any pain at all in the 9.5's, but they kind of seemed like n00bs and what they were saying seemed opposite to everything I've read on here (boots will take a full season or TWO to pack out, if you have ANY pain they are too small). After like an hour of them pressuring me to get the 10's some guy that's been working there for 15 years comes out and asks what's going on... We tell him and at first he agrees but then he takes the liner out of the boot and has me put my foot in just the shell of the boot... Then puts some wood things behind my foot and tells me he can make the 9.5s work by heatmolding my liners. He thinks the pressure point on the top of my foot is from the back of the boot pushing my feet up ever so slightly too much forward. My gut was the 9.5 to begin with so that sealed the deal. I crossed my fingers and dropped the $540 (tax, socks, and superfeet).

Now I've been wearing them for about 30 mins at home and have the same pressure point on the top of my right foot (although not in the left foot... right foot too tight?). Other than that they fit like f*cking skate shoes. Incredible... But before I get them heat molded and can't return them I wanted to ask you guys what you all thought? I'm already pretty sure I made the right choice, but I really need to be SURE after dropping that much $$$$$$$ 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

i think you made the right choice. after you get them heat molded i think the pressure on top of your foot will go away. Also have you tried loosing the laces on top of the boot?


----------



## rvcasrfr (Apr 5, 2009)

MistahTaki said:


> i think you made the right choice. after you get them heat molded i think the pressure on top of your foot will go away. Also have you tried loosing the laces on top of the boot?



Which laces? I loosened both the upper and lower zone (even looser than the left boot now) and still I have terrible pressure on the top of my right foot... 

EDIT: Oh wow I'm an idiot... The bottom lace on the liner was loose and I think that was what was pressing down on my right foot. Crazy how something so small can make such a difference. Let's see how they fit now


----------



## rvcasrfr (Apr 5, 2009)

Well fixing that lower lace did take away the really bad pressure point on top of my right foot... But both feet are definitely aching in that same exact spot after wearing these around the house for like an hour.... :\ How tight should I have them? Right now they are pretty tight, but could go a fair bit tighter.

Actually I started getting up and walking around and realized the pressure point is only really bad while I'm sitting down.... ????


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

From experience.. I'm wearing 9.0 ions.... and dude holy shit spread for the 9.5's .... these bastards do take a long ass time to break in.... but they do pack out a lot so spring for the smaller size...


----------



## rvcasrfr (Apr 5, 2009)

BliND KiNK said:


> From experience.. I'm wearing 9.0 ions.... and dude holy shit spread for the 9.5's .... these bastards do take a long ass time to break in.... but they do pack out a lot so spring for the smaller size...


Did you have pressure points that went away? The ones I'm getting on the top of my feet are really starting to concern me 

EDIT: Just took them off and wow they were really hurting after almost 2 hrs. Although I was sitting down for about an hour and that's when they really start to hurt.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

I did initially.. but once they heat molded then it went away and hasn't been back since.. it's a very very snug boot.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

The IONS have speed lacing right? This is one reason why I hate speed laces. If you have traditional laces, you can loop the first couple of notches very loose in the toe area and just tighten other zones.

I have to do this because I have a wider toe box (I recently found out that Asians have wider feet and some brands make Asian Fit boots ).

I have 9.5 Restricted Hails and 10 2008 TWC. The 9.5 definitely feels more snug, but I'm confident that they will be perfect after packing out. My size 10 TWC's packed out and now I get heel lift in those (I tie the laces tighter around the ankles to lessen this problem).

I personally have never heat molded boots. I have always allowed them to mold naturally to my foot's heat. I'm sure that 15 years of experience guy is good at molding liners so try that. It will probably help a ton.

Also, I don't tighten my liners too tight. That could be your problem as well.


----------



## rvcasrfr (Apr 5, 2009)

Yep - I think I will be good after the heat mold and pack out. This is just my first pair of boots that I've bought new and taking through the breaking in process, so I'm not too sure what to expect... And the fact that I was having a pressure point from the get go freaked me out. The 10s definitely already had a little room to play with, and there was the slightest amount of heel lift... So yah, those pry would've been way loose once they packed out.


----------



## dasob85 (Dec 28, 2010)

Leo said:


> I have to do this because I have a wider toe box (I recently found out that Asians have wider feet and some brands make Asian Fit boots ).
> 
> Also, I don't tighten my liners too tight. That could be your problem as well.


What brands would these be? i've never seen anything about asian fit boots before. i sprung for the size 10's and have resolved to buy a foot pad insert when it eventually packs out. i can't imagine going boarding in pain for the first few days because the boots are too tight.

and what happens when you keep the liners loose as opposed to tight?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

dasob85 said:


> What brands would these be? i've never seen anything about asian fit boots before. i sprung for the size 10's and have resolved to buy a foot pad insert when it eventually packs out. i can't imagine going boarding in pain for the first few days because the boots are too tight.
> 
> and what happens when you keep the liners loose as opposed to tight?


Burton makes Asian Fit and I believe Ride was the other brand. They sell it to the Japanese market. The toe box of these boot liners have extra material making them wider.

As for loosening my liners, I get no performance change. I don't wear them loose, loose... just not really tight like a lot of people do. I choose to tighten certain zones of the boot more instead. Works like a charm for me.

This is why:

Traditional laces > speed lacing

Boa Focus comes close, but still not as customizable as traditional laces.


----------



## dasob85 (Dec 28, 2010)

ah so they only sell them in japan? too bad, wont be going back there for a few years at least. maybe for my next pair lol


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

that's the glory of the internet... Asian fit boots


----------



## rvcasrfr (Apr 5, 2009)

How should the boot fit while I'm walking around? I get a little bit of heel lift while walking, and less than a 1/4" when going toeside. Right now the heel lift feels fine, but I'm worried that when they pack out the heel lift will be bad. I've worn them for about 3 hours around the house and they really have packed out a lot already... Like out of the box I could hardly get heel lift if I tried. Now I'm wondering if I should have gone 9


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

rvcasrfr said:


> How should the boot fit while I'm walking around? I get a little bit of heel lift while walking, and less than a 1/4" when going toeside. Right now the heel lift feels fine, but I'm worried that when they pack out the heel lift will be bad. I've worn them for about 3 hours around the house and they really have packed out a lot already... Like out of the box I could hardly get heel lift if I tried. Now I'm wondering if I should have gone 9


If you force your heel up, you will get heel lift no matter what unless the boots are circulation cutting tight. The best way to test out heel lift is to lace up and strap into your board. Carpet or snow in your yard if applicable.

Keep in mind, there are things you can do to solve minor heel lift problems. Things like insoles and j-bars or a simple extra tug on the ankle area's lacing.


----------



## dasob85 (Dec 28, 2010)

BliND KiNK said:


> that's the glory of the internet... Asian fit boots


haha nice link. but in my defense i didn't know about the fact that burton made them b4 leo told me.  and doesn't everyone on here say to try on the boots at the store?(which is damn good advice. spent hours at the store lol)


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

dasob85 said:


> haha nice link. but in my defense i didn't know about the fact that burton made them b4 leo told me.  and doesn't everyone on here say to try on the boots at the store?(which is damn good advice. spent hours at the store lol)


hehehehe.. ever since someone did that to me, I've made it my personal mission XD


----------



## rvcasrfr (Apr 5, 2009)

Just had them heat molded tonight and oh my f*cking god.... It feels like Burton spent 10 years designing a boot specifically for my feet. I can't even get heel lift if I try... And zero pressure points no matter how hard I tighten it. Coming from a piece of sh*t pair of boots that was a half size too small with at least an inch of heel lift... This is unbelievable  Can't f*cking wait to hit the slopes!


----------



## mr plow (Apr 5, 2011)

wat size shoe do you wear? im tossing up between them myself


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

BliND KiNK said:


> that's the glory of the internet... Asian fit boots


Holy shit. Never heard of asian fit boots but I hit the let you fucking google that for me link, was reading the easyloungin thread. That is the exact part of my foot that hurts on each boot I try. Right now I have kaiju's, and they hurt right where burton sewed extra material. Hmmm.


----------

